# What to ship with us to NZ



## walshdon (May 2, 2012)

I am about to get quotes for shipping my goods to nz, i know that people have said that shoes, clothes and furniture is expensive so i have stocked up on all but furniture. 

Is there anything small i should think about taking that could also earn me a little money on trade me while i am looking for a job. (my partner has a job and i will be looking)

i know i could sell my old clothes on trademe but is there small things i could purchase to sell? (not marmite !

Thanks


----------



## bdl123 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi,
Having moved here 3mths ago I'm starting to find things that I wish I'd brought with me but be warned...with regards to customs...you are supposed to have owned & used everything you bring for the previous 12mths. So it may not be as easy as you think to bring things to sell, if customs open your container for inspection you could end up paying GST (duty tax) on items! 
Having said that, I do wish I'd brought more things for my use....like Pampers nappies as my little boy developed a bad nappy rash after the 1st day of using NZ nappies (tried all kinds & theyre nowhere near as good) so now I have them sent down from Auckland at 3 times the cost of them in UK! Also, more basic over the counter meds like paracetamol/nurofen/cold & flu remedies as they are very expensive here. 
We recently bought a large rug too which we think was probably twice as much as we could have got it in UK and not as 'contemporary' either. Furniture tends to be basic (unless you pay mega bucks) like wood (pine etc) although you do get some good deals in the sales and there is always a sale on somewhere!
Shampoo & conditioner & toothpaste not on the cheap side either. And clothes aren't either, I think the reasons are that you don't have all the 'cheap' clothes stores here like in the UK eg...Primark, George, Tesco, Peacocks etc. 

Hope that helps a bit! Good luck.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## aileendee (May 23, 2012)

Also, it's worth remembering that things take 3 months (or so) to get from UK to NZ so you'll end up somewhere without stuff for a while. So invariably you end up buying some stuff to survive with until your stuff arrives and you can end up with two lots of things at the end of it all. But places like The Warehouse are great places for buying cheap things to keep you going for a while...!


----------



## USAGary (May 21, 2012)

I am bringing all my electronics/computers for sure


----------

